#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-08
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comenzando el proyecto de php 
<rcarcamo> O_O
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-09
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<rcarcamo> buenas noches
<hiko_hitokiri> rcarcamo, buenas
<rcarcamo> Hola
<hiko_hitokiri> rcarcamo, que hay todo bien
<rcarcamo> si ... todo bien por el momento
<rcarcamo> y tu por ahi como van las cosas
<hiko_hitokiri> rcarcamo, pues bien mira por aqui hablando de php y jquery co unos locos
<rcarcamo> buen plan .. :D
<hiko_hitokiri> si en
<hiko_hitokiri> #php-mx
<hiko_hitokiri> y vos que contas
<rcarcamo> nada mas .. no mas revisando mis facturaciones y buscando informacion para clientes
<rcarcamo> en las mismas vueltas de todos los dias :P
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-10
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<rcarcamo> buenas noches
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-11
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<rcarcamo> buenas noches
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: viendo tele
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-13
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
#ubuntu-hn 2010-11-14
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
